# AOL users, what does this symbol mean?



## Donna3724 (Mar 21, 2004)

If you have AOL, do you know what this means? My buddy list always comes up when I log on. What does it mean that someone has an icon of a little video camera next to their name? And some an icon of a little telephone? What does that mean? Some of the people like this on my buddy list, I just keep them on so I know when they are online. I hit the little video camera on one person by mistake and a box popped up on my screen, sort of like an instant message, but it was different. I closed the box right away, but did that person get a IM from me and thinks I was trying to contact her?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm going to guess that the "camera" means the person can talk via a webcam and the "telephone" means then can talk via a microphone.

This is just a 100% guess, though.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

The video camera is for video chat if you have a webcam. As far as I know video only works on Windows XP systems with AIM version 5.5 or newer, so the users with the camera icon have that capability. It sucks though, it screws up my sound settings and freezes up my computer so I never use it. I don't have the telephone icon on mine (I'm running an older version though, so it may have changed with the newer version) but I would assume its for voice chat with a buddy.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

If she didn't contact you back, then nothing happened. On AOL, I don't think the conversation begins until you send the first message.


----------

